# Why is your stallion, breeding quality?



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I considered my stallion's pedigree, his conformation, his temperament, his athleticism and finally, his color, before I decided to keep him intact. I bought him as a colt because he showed promise. He's now 3 and so far, is passing all the tests he's being given to retain his parts. We don't have a foal on the ground yet, so that's the final test. Around here it's real easy to get gelded, not so easy to stay intact. The last colt born here was gelded at 2 1/2 months. Right now, we're strictly breeding purebred QH's, but depending on the quality of his purebred foals, he could be offered to another breed if we keep him intact. 

I have an Arabian who was the perfect stallion. I loved him as a stallion, right up to the minute I gelded him. He was awesome in every respect right up to great foals. Unfortunately, the market for Arabians has been really poor, so I decided to quit breeding. If I'm not breeding, I don't need an intact stallion and I didn't want to sell him, so snip snip.


----------



## Endiku

We have one miniature horse stallion, Montigo Bay, who we used to stand at stud but who is now only used occasionally for private breedings since he's getting up in his years. Two time AMHA World Halter champion stallion as a two and three year old were his biggest accomplishments, and he had very nice, refined conformation so we decided to keep him as a stallion. He threw nice foals that had a good presence in the ring, so we felt like he proved himself.

We also had a foundation QH stallion for a while. Nice, solid boned boy with a good work ethic. He was shown, racked up quite a few points in competitive trail and ranch classes, cutting, sorting, etc...did well on the rodeo circuit too. We bred him to a few mares as a 7 and 8 year old to see if his abilities were passed on, waited, and found that he really just didn't pass on his quality. Its also, of course, much easier to show a gelding than a stallion, so in his early teens we gelded him and used him for ranch work as well as continued showing him. We eventually sold him on and he's in his later teens now if I remember right, doing quite well with his college aged owner, riding for the Texas Tech rodeo team. I think he's much happier as gelding, and if he didn't pass his athleticism, there wasn't a reason to keep him pent up on his own. One of his colts, who we still own, ended up doing fairly well in the local circuit, but not much more, so I have no doubt that we did what was best by him.


----------



## Muppetgirl

OP - very good question!


----------



## greentree

My stallion would nearly be perfect,\if he were 8 inches taller. He has a stellar disposition. He is a wonderful riding horse, smooth, quiet, no startle reflex. If you don't ride him for 6 months, it doesn't matter, saddle up and get on. He NEVER changes. Beautiful color. Gorgeous head. 

I should geld him, but as long as everyone is getting along, he will stay a stallion. I use him to babysit bred mares. 

Nancy


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Since I started this, I'd better join in.

Currently we have no stallions in our family, but I will talk about my daughter's last Gypsy Horse stallion, Playboy. He is the horse in my avatar. 

Playboy is sweet, sweet, sweet. Unequalled in temperament. A charming and respectful gentleman in all respects. Certainly his conformation is exactly what one looks for, in the breed. 

Living up to his esteemed background, he is everything the Gypsy breeders themselves, are hoping for today. Small but mighty, powerful and charismatic, his sire is the great Clononeen Tumbleweed and his dam a daughter of the legendary Syd's Good Stallion, who needs no introduction to the Gypsy Horse fancy. The breeding of this sire and dam, will never again be repeated, so Playboy's pedigree, is indeed unique.

Playboy has the much desired, ultra short back, beautiful front and rear, tons of long mane, an enormous amount of silky feather, huge bone and the sweetest head you will find in the breed today. He has the most expressive eyes, which attract all who meet him. He is also a moving machine! Add to this, his beautiful colour and markings and you indeed see a Stallion of the quality his background dictates.

Playboy quickly establishing himself as a consistent producer of incredibly beautiful and correct foals with his significant trademark of stunning heads, beautifully arched necks, ultra short backs and loaded with hair and feather. He also stamps his get with his large, beautiful eyes and teacup muzzles. And his get are SO easy to train. 

How can you argue when a as stallion produces fabulous kidlets like this filly, shown at six weeks.











With this marked prepotency in conformation, type and temperament, he is certainly a stallion who can be considered in the top 10% in the breed today. This stallion was bred to produce. Playboy is not just a trendy horse, but a horse of integrity himself and his get and truly mirrors our breed standard. He IS what the breed is all about. 

Trained to ride and drive, Playboy is the highest scoring colt in the history of the GCDHA. He has been inspected and certified by an experienced CHAPS judge from the UK., receiving two perfect 10's in Wisconsin. 

He was also rated 1st. Premium Star as a two year old.

This is a stallion who is a "once in a lifetime". The kind of horse, dreams are made of. His pedigree contains many of the most treasured horses, ever known in the breed.We are so honoured to have had him on our farm. 
His first foal crops were born in 2008 and 2009, and as expected, he produced fabulous offspring. Several are already making their mark in the show ring. His babies inherit his extremely correct shoulder, tons of hair and feather, his tiny little head and his ultra short back. And they appear in all sorts of wonderful colours,from solid black, black and white tobiano, blue and white tobiano to red and white tobiano.

All of the above is now borne out, by the fact that the knowledgeable breeders in the UK have sought to have him returned there. He has been purchased and is going home. He will spend the rest of his life, amid England's green fields, which he knew as a baby. The UK's gain, is America's loss, although he leaves a legacy of many superb offspring here.

Lizzie


----------



## dbarabians

I have owned 3 stallions. All arabians and all were calm, correct and passed on these qualities to their foals. 
My current one is a true gentleman, extremely well bred, and sires very nice correct foals. Mostly fillies. From different types of mares might I add
I purchased him to breed to my mares to insure uniformity. He is related to everyone of them . Both the Polish and Egyptian bred ones by either Bask, Aladdin, or Ruminaji Ali.
He has never set foot in an arena and was never shown but his pedigree looks like a whos who of the arabian breed. I am not impressed by a show record and believe that the only way to prove a stallion is to breed him.
I also believe that ability attitude, and bloodlines are far more important than what a judge decides.
His consistency in stamping his foals with good conformation . versatility, and arabian type are the reasons he is breeding.
I do not advertise the fact that he is homozygous for the black gene.
He is clear of SCID. CA, and any other genetic disorders.
Above all else it is his attitude and ease of handling that ensures he will always remain intact. Shalom


----------



## kassierae

My grandmother's stallion is breeding quality because he is correct, well bred, has an excellent disposition and proven. He is the only remaining intact appaloosa son of Wittmaacks Mickey Mouse(I believe, I may be wrong). He has a Hall of Fame in roadster and is over half way to a second hall of fame in country pleasure. His former owner showed him at AMHR shows, CDE's, and driven dressage. He did very well at every one of his shows. I fully believe that he deserves his manhood, and it's tough for me to think that about any horse. He can be a little pushy around feeding time, but otherwise is very good to handle. We are expecting his first foals(with us) this summer. I am very excited, as one of them will be a half-sibling to my filly.


----------



## MsBHavin

I think this thread should also include a link to the studs pedigree. it'd be neat to see and have the owner explain which horse is which, and who did what


----------



## MGTS

I'll bite and play along...

Our old stallion Bull (aka Bar V Cu Chulainn). I actually inherited him, he had been VERY VERY lightly bred. But the foals I had seen from him were very correct. I had bred one mare to him prior to his owner entering the hospital the last time and was kind of surprised when he told his wife to make sure that I received his stallion (and a few mares) upon his death. Why he was left a stallion – well at 15 years old he was still very easy to handle, mild enough that we rode him though we never competed him (rumor had it he had been run the barrel circuit locally up until a few years prior). We just bred our own mares to him once we had him. He complimented the mares I had for him very well. We lost him last month suddenly and I am in the process of reacquiring the last of the foals that I had bred & sold from him. I have 1 filly (2012), 1 colt (2011), 1 mare (sportpony mare - my daughters) and am working the details on acquring a 3rd filly (2011) back....that is how much I like the mindset and build he put on his foals. I also sold a 2009 gelding that last I heard was doing well for himself - dont want him back but am attempting to track him down.
We did keep a son, Boy (aka IAmMyMommasBoy) with the intention of him one day replacing his sire if he lives up to his potential. So we are hoping he keeps growing and maturing as he has been to date… he is going to have the earn the right to keep the family jewels even if he is the last intact colt by our old man. He has decent enough bloodlines, but he has that “something that makes you stop and look” about him. That is what we are hoping matures into something worth keeping as a stallion. He will be heading to a trainer on Saturday for 30 days of starting work to see if he is ready to really work, or needs some more time. But he is already “started” – walk/trot under saddle, ponying and lunging. Now for the wet saddle pads to see if he will either become a racehorse or a show horse (preferably both).


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I forgot to put pics and a link to his pedigree: Skip N My Assets Quarter Horse






























Skip's Sire: Dun Up The Assets, World Champion Stallion









Skip's Dam line includes Classical Skipper, a many time champion, line bred Skipper W stallion.


----------



## WSArabians

Temperment, conformation, pedigree - The three most important attributes when I choose to have a stallion around. 
My avatar guy (Three time halter champion, although like DB, I don't put much stock into a show record - hard to when it's mostly all politics and you get crooked leg stallions winning the National Championship - but that's another story! LOL) can be showed and handled by an amateur handler and I would feel confident that all would be well. I can halter him and lead him through mares and with his "sound" he smartens up should be start thinking this his little head instead of his big one. 
His sire line is one of the best, IMO, that has come out of Poland and has constantly proved itself over and over again in incredible athletes with unlimited potential. Movement, legs, bone, substance, power - all traits of the great Polish "E" lines. As my farrier said when he trims him "This is the type of legs and feet people should be breeding for."
I've been very pleased with the foals that he has produced so far, and can't wait for my next up and coming purebreds! 
I did breed him to a few Morgans for Morab foals this year (one already on the ground) but I don't know if I'd cross him with anything else. I only stand them to two outside mares a year and I'm real partial to purebreds - it would have be a spectacular mare to get me to outcross on something other then an Arabian. 

Ms Aurelius Arabian










My youngest guy is just and up and coming three year old and hasn't been shown yet, although I really wanted to play around with him in Sport Horse and Halter classes (he isn't really a halter horse - has way to much roundness and hip for what they are looking for nowadays) but just for the experience. Perhaps if I manage to get saved up for next season, he'll go. 
His pedigree is extremely hard to find nowadays, this up close in a youngster. Beautiful, athletic, proven lines that were the foundation of the Arabian horses in North America. His pedigree was a HUGE reason for his purchase.
I bought this guy as a year and a half old but I could tell by his pictures then that he was going to mature into a stunning animal - so far (although he looks horrible with his winter coat still shedding out! lol) he is proving me right! There isn't much I don't love about his guy.
Temperment wise he's learning, due to not being handled much until he was almost two when I got him, but he's smart as a whip and very willing and you can't ask for much more in a hormone ridden three year old. LOL
I'll be breeding him to a few mares this summer so we shall see how he produced for me - although I expect nothing short of incredible. He doesn't have the "who's who" of the main ring halter horses today - but that's not my goal either. I'm looking for him to produce some incredible western horses - and his sire line (his dam line too, through Khemosabi) has been at the top of the working western divisions for quite some time.
He isn't standing to outside mares so only purebreds for this guy.  

Glf Magical Khascade Arabian


----------



## kassierae

I love both of your boys, WS, but I really like the grey. He's just so lovely!

Here is a photo of Mister Studleykins:









One from his driving days:









One from the show on the 19th:









It was his first show in a very, very long time and he was quite erm...vocal. Until the hat was put on. He's never been shown in hand, so I am thinking the hat partially covering his eyes worked as "blinders" and settled him. Or embarrassed him, lol. When he saw the driving minis warming up he was very intent on watching them, almost as if he was saying "hey! that's my REAL job guys!". It was quite cute.


----------



## WSArabians

kassierae said:


> I love both of your boys, WS, but I really like the grey. He's just so lovely!


Thank you!
It's funny, because I went to look at two mares when I saw him and fell in love. Which is odd, because grey is probably my least favourite colour on a horse - there was just something about him. So I came home with him, his stud colt, and two mares. LOL

Your little guy is adorable!


----------



## kassierae

Thanks, we have high hopes for his babies! I'm not usually a fan of greys either, but as you said he just has that *something* about him. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Interesting thread, love it! All these stallion's have been quite good looking, and it's interesting to read the owner's perspective as to why their stud is as such. :smile: Looking forawrd to reading more.


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Bumping this thread! :grin:


----------



## my2geldings

Bumping!


----------



## Fahntasia

Very interesting read guy's! bump!


----------



## FeatheredFeet

While mares can only usually, have one baby a year and stallions can have many, much the same thoughts on why they are breeding quality, can be said about the girls. Lots more members here have mares, so maybe we can include mares in this thread.

Lizzie


----------



## rookie

Well I will roll a dice. We have one stud colt, he is well bred (hall of fame stud father), half-brother aimed at Hamiltonian (not out of one of our mares, sadly). The plans are to see how he matures and if he is any good keep him as a stud. Being any good means he needs to be a racehorse and a good racehorse. His older brother has lots of potential but not enough potential to remain a stud. The real deciding factor for his gelding was that he was getting fresh with the trainer. So for the stud colt to keep the family jewels he needs to be nice, he needs to be fast, he needs to stay sound and he needs to make money. If he does not do all four of those things he will be gelded. Than depending on how many other of those things he does not do he will be gelded and turned into a pleasure horse, or gelded and remain a racehorse.


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Bumping to keep this thread going!


----------



## BlueSpark

I don't have a stallion, and very likely never will, but my barn owner has a stallion, so I'll use him

Lux (Luxembourg Horse Pedigree) has an A+ temperament, great conformation, fantastic breeding and a very promising career on the track, cut short due to severe injury. He is not yet well proven as a breeding stallion, but his first foal is a purebred filly that has four white stockings and a blaze, out of a solid colored mare, and is very correct and headed for the track when old enough. the career ending injury was a severe sessamoid fracture, not conformation related.

his foal crop is much anticipated for next year, 4 foals out of eventing mares(foals will be groomed as eventers as well), three foals bred for the track, one for endurance and one foal bred as a pleasure/speed event foal. He has universal appeal, with a gorgeous, traditional head, nice size and build and loads of charm and charisma.

If, for some reason he does not produce the quality of foals expected, he will no longer be allowed to keep his "jewels".


----------

